

Guided by Touch Screens, Blind Turn to Smartphones for Sight - RougeFemme
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/disruptions-guided-by-touch-screens-blind-turn-to-smartphones-for-sight/?ref=technology&_r=0

======
scheff
I'm currently creating a touchscreen voting application in HTML for low vision
and blind users. AMA.

